# Genuine OEM Valeo and SPEC Clutch + Single-Mass Flywheel Kits!



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

MJM is ready to launch off this year with the very best in both Genuine OEM clutch and flywheel components (from clutches, discs, pressure plates, flywheels, seals, differentials, replacement parts and more) to upgraded clutches from SPEC and performance differentials from Peloquin's, Quaife and Wavetrac and the very finest in performance aftermarket parts for your 1.8T equipped Volkswagen or Audi. We've been here on this forum doing it now for almost a decade now and are ready to keep going another 10 years and beyond! To kick off the new year, MJM is offering an introductory special on the Genuine OEM Valeo Clutch and Single-Mass Flywheel Kits for all 1.8T 5-speed and 6-speed cars. Make no mistake about it, Valeo is the largest clutch and flywheel manufacturer in the world (fact - not opinion) and supplies many auto makers with many of the clutch and flywheels for their select models. See below on who used Valeo for their clutches and flywheels; the world's biggest OEM:

- BMW
- Citroen
- Chrysler
- Fiat
- Ford
- GM
- Mercedes
- Nissan
- Peugeot
- Renault
- VAG (Volkswagen Audi Gruppe)








As an introductory deal to start off 2013, we are going to be offering a special deal on these kits starting at $324.95 with free shipping to the lower 48 states (and up). Keep in mind, these are nothing but OEM replacement kits and not to be used with cars with increased torque, higher boost or cars looking for a high performance clutch setup over stock. Can you use these kits on chipped or mildly modified cars you might ask? That's like asking if a pair of sneakers will last you all year or if a set of tires will last you 100K miles. Meaning, it all depends on how you drive the car and take care of your clutch with both your right and left foot. 

These are OEM replacement kits; nothing more; nothing less. That said, if aggressiveness in a clutch and flywheel is what you need, we recommend looking into a SPEC Clutch and Flywheel Kit, the very kits we use for our in-house higher horsepower cars here at MJM (a GT28RS A4 and a couple of 350 + HP 12V VR6s). 

*5-SPEED 02J KITS FOR MK4 GOLF, JETTA, BEETLE 1.8T AND AUDI TT FWD* 








Includes:

- OEM Pressure Plate 
- OEM Clutch Disc (228mm)
- OEM Single-Mass Flywheel (22lb-23lb)
- OEM P/P and F/W Bolts with Alignment Tool

Click HERE to place your order for $324.95 with free shipping! 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*02M KITS FOR 20TH GTI, 337, JETTA GLI, BEETLE S AND AUDI TT 1.8T QUATTRO* 








Includes:

- OEM Pressure Plate
- OEM Clutch Disc (240mm)
- OEM Release Bearing/Slave Cylinder
- OEM Single-Mass Flywheel (22lb-23lb)
- OEM Pressure Plate and Flywheel Bolts

Click HERE to place your order for $499.95 with free shipping! 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*5-SPEED AND 6-SPEED B5 PASSAT AND B5/B6 AUDI A4 1.8T IN FWD AND QUATTRO * 








Includes:

- OEM Clutch Disc 
- OEM Pressure Plate
- OEM Single-Mass Flywheel (22lb-23lb)

Click HERE to place your order for $384.95 with free shipping!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Need something better than OEM? Plan on running a bigger turbo or even going all-out with the bolt-on mods on your K03? Then you'll definitely want something bigger that holds more clamping force than the OEM Valeo Clutches. Trusted by us here at MJM for our own in-house project vehicles, the SPEC Clutch and Flywheel products are manufactured on-site at SPEC using the most advanced methods under the most strictest tolerances. SPEC would have it no other way. The SPEC commitment to making the very finest parts is at the core of what they stand for as manufacturer. When looking for the toughest, longest lasting clutch or flywheel for your car, look no further than SPEC Clutch and Flywheels through us here at MJM Autohaus. See below for the different stages for your needs and feel free to contact us through our site (it's faster than a PM) and we'll give you some 1-on-1 consultation on which kit might work before for you.

The SPEC Stage I Clutch Kits as seen here are designed for street, drag, drift, road road, rally racing, pulling or autocross. The Stage I Clutches feature an integrally molded carbon Kevlar-based, high performance organic lining that offers smooth engagement and excellent life. This lining has an integrally bonded steel backing for strength under high clamp loads and temperatures. The hub is double sprung with spring cover relieves for flexibility and heat treated components for strength and durability. Best for street and many track/off-road applications. 


- Stage I:	

For Street, Drag, Drift, Road Race, Rallye, Pulling, Autocross

The Stage I kits feature an integrally molded carbon kevlar-based, high performance organic lining that offers smooth engagement and excellent life. This lining has an integrally bonded steel backing for strength under high clamp loads and temperatures. The hub is double sprung with spring cover relieves for flexibility and heat treated components for strength and durability. Best for street and many track/off-road applications.

* Bearing and Tool Kit
* High Clamp Pressure Plate
* High Torque Sprung Hub and Disc Assembly 
* Steel-Backed and Multi-Compound Woven Organic Material


- Stage II:	

For Street, Drag, Pulling, Autocross

The Stage II kits feature segmented or full faced pure Kevlar disc with steel backing. This lining features excellent drivability like the Stage I, but offers slightly longer life and higher torque capacity. The hub is double sprung with spring cover relieves for flexibility and heat treated components for strength and durability. Best for street, drag, pulling and autocross.

* Bearing and Tool Kit 
* High Clamp Pressure Plate
* Pure Kevlar Friction Material
* High Torque Sprung Hub and Disc Assembly


- Stage II+:

For Street, Drag, Pulling, Autocross

The Stage II+ kits feature a multi-friction disc in a full faced configuration with carbon semi-metallic on one side and Kevlar on the other. Bridging the gap between Stage II and Stage III, the II+ offers drivability and engagement quality characteristic of the Stage II, but with a 15-20% higher torque capacity. The hub is double sprung with spring cover relieves for flexibility and heat treated components for strength and durability. Great for street, drag, autocross, road racing, pulling, rallye and drift.


* Bearing and Tool Kit 
* High Clamp Pressure Plate
* High Torque Sprung Hub and Disc Assembly
* Hybrid Kevlar and Carbon-Graphite Friction Material


- Stage III:

For Street, Drag, Pulling, Autocross

The Stage III kits feature a carbon semi-metallic 6-puck sprung hub disc that has been the leading puck clutch in drivability, life and torque capacity. This unit is designed for street and race cars that require an aggressive but streetable engagement and high torque capacity. The hub is double sprung with spring cover relieves for flexibility and heat treated components for strength and durability. Also available in a 3-puck configuration. Great for street, drag, road racing, pulling, rallye and drift.

Bearing and Tool Kit
High Clamp Pressure Plate
Carbon-Graphite Friction Material
High Torque Sprung Hub and Disc Assembly


- Stage III+:

For Street, Drag, Pulling, Autocross

The Stage III+ kits is flagship stage for a high powered street or race car that requires a manageable and friendly engagement, the Stage III+ features a carbon semi-metallic full faced material that offers unparalleled life, friction co-efficient and drivability characteristics in one single package. The hub is double sprung with spring cover relieves for flexibility and heat treated components for strength and durability. Great for street, drag, drift, autocross, road racing, pulling, rallye and drift.

* Bearing and Tool Kit
* High Clamp Pressure Plate
* Carbon Semi-Metallic Friction Material
* High Torque Sprung Hub and Disc Assembly


----------



## Jrome187 (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

How about us lonley guys in canada, do we get free shipping too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## auburnjosh (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

anyway the stg 2 will hold up with a gt3071r?


----------



## the 100 octane kid (Dec 4, 2003)

Is there a upgrade clutch that dosnt chater.


----------



## bernski (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

Is this special still available?


----------



## bernski (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

I need one of those then. im sent


----------



## fonzi337 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

How long do you plan on having this sale?


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

do you shave off the extra nipple on the FW from eurospec?


----------



## mtiede (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

will this just pop in a 04 5 speed? I am sorry if that is a stupid question. What about that lighter flywheel any negativities with that?


----------



## mtiede (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (the 100 octane kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the 100 octane kid* »_Is there a upgrade clutch that dosnt chater.


wtf? changing the stock flywheel make make the clutch chater? what kind of chater is this? can someone elaborate?
Thanks


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

Ditto, and do you have anything to hold 450+ft lbs for a 6 spd?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (carbide01)*

does this kit work on a passat 1.8t like my 2000 passat??


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

I didnt get it? Odd. You dont have any Sachs high end stuff? Dont like Spec.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_
No, it will not, but we do offer both SACHS OEM and SPEC clutches for your application. I responded to your IM, too.

here is my dilema,
im in need of a slightly upgraded clutch for my 00' passat( ATW engine i think.)
i will need a new flywheel and would prefer not to go with the dual mass flywheel that is stock on the car.
however, i also dont want a super light sub 12lb flywheel as i dont like the jerky feel of them on turbo cars.
what do you have for my application?? clutch and flywheel?? thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (kilmer420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilmer420* »_do you shave off the extra nipple on the FW from eurospec?

that seems to be an issue sometimes???


----------



## tw1nny03 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

Is this clutch exactly like the ECS Stage 1 Clutch Kit (228mm) with Light Weight Steel OEM 14lbs Flywheel?


----------



## GT_Series_18T (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (kilmer420)*

Definitely an issue as I dealt with it this weekend!!!. The hole on the pressure plate had to be made larger to allow the pin to slip in. I also have a friend who's flywheel actually CAME with that third pin shaved off. Additionally the Eurospec flywheel had a hole tapped at an angle which needed to be retapped. Check your Eurospec flywheels! Make sure that all of the holes around the outside along the ring gear are tapped straight and tapped correctly.


_Modified by GT_Series_18T at 2:25 PM 7-11-2005_


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

sachs vr6 PP and eurospec FW


----------



## GT_Series_18T (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_
I'm not sure what to tell you, sorry.

I"m just saying you should make sure that you guys inspect the Eurospec FW's before they go out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Could be a bad batch. Most others won't have access to the people/machinery/knowledge that I did and will have their tranny out and be very disappointed.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (GT_Series_18T)*



Jrome187 said:


> How about us lonley guys in canada, do we get free shipping too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


Shipping to Canada is not free, but we have good rates via USPS (check 'em out on our site).



auburnjosh said:


> anyway the stg 2 will hold up with a gt3071r?


We recommend a Stage III for hairdryer the size of a GT3071R.



the 100 octane kid said:


> Is there a upgrade clutch that dosnt chater.


Keep in mind that the chatter isn't due to the clutch itself, but rather from ridding yourself of the problematic dual-mass flywheel and converting to a single-mass. The single-mass flywheel is what causes the chatter (where applicable). We have done kits on customer's cars (MK4 1.8Ts) that did not chatter at all. In addition, in theory, the lighter the flywheel you go with, the more chatter is apparent. We've had customers report that the heavier flywheels do not put off the chatter as much lighter ones in MK4s. Regardless, however, know that the "chatter" isn't something you typically hear. The only time it's noticeable is when your foot is off the clutch and you're in neutral (i.e. while maybe in the drive-thru at Burger King waiting on your meal, etc). Typically, even while at a red light, your foot is depressed on the clutch (and the chatter isn't noticeable during these times). Even with the minimal chatter (when you do have it), I think you'll find that anyone that's had a dual-mass flywheel and experienced all the problems that come from one, will tell you that a little chatter is tolerable and worth the simple trade-off. Think of it much like having a great handling car that rides a little stiffer than stock. The trade-off is certainly worth it.



fonzi337 said:


> How long do you plan on having this sale?


No exact end time, but pricing is always changing per the manufacturer so don't sleep.



mtiede said:


> will this just pop in a 04 5 speed? I am sorry if that is a stupid question. What about that lighter flywheel any negativities with that?


Yes, the 5-speed kits above will fit your MK4 1.8T without a problem.



carbide01 said:


> Ditto, and do you have anything to hold 450+ft lbs for a 6 spd?


Yes, we do. See our site at www.mjmautohaus.com under your car's category (SPEC Clutch).


_Quote, originally posted by *GT_Series_18T* »_
I"m just saying you should make sure that you guys inspect the Eurospec FW's before they go out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Could be a bad batch. Most others won't have access to the people/machinery/knowledge that I did and will have their tranny out and be very disappointed.

A bad batch is certainly not out of the question. Because of your post, I'm now about to go out into our warehouse and inspect the ones we have here.

EDIT: Eurospec Sport has fixed that problem.


----------



## GT_Series_18T (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_
A bad batch is certainly not out of the question. Because of your post, I'm now about to go out into our warehouse and inspect the ones we have here.

That's all I was getting at http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. Just take a look real quick. The two issues were the Pressure plate not mating up to the flywheel (one of the pins wouldn't seat onto the pressure plate) and the more frightening one was the crooked tap for one of the 6 holes holding the pressure plate to the flywheel.


----------



## bernski (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

Clutch installed. No chatter detected and it feels great.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (bernski)*

*6-SPD 02M KITS - $499.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING - CLICK PIC FOR MORE INFO!*

​


----------



## corrado94 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_
It's funny, they do not chatter in all 1.8T's. Very weird. Do not ask me why because I do not know. And yes, a beefier 228mm VR6 clutch in a lightly modified 1.8T does feel great!
 Does Sach,s make a 6speed performance clutch and PP for the dual mass flywheel ??. Ive seen too many spec PP and Clutch failures. ( stage 1-5 ) and when you add the single mass flywheel on the 6 speed its too noisy. This would be for a stage 3+ . Let me know .







Bob.G


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (corrado94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bernski* »_Clutch installed. No chatter detected and it feels great.



As noted by us a few posts up, they do not chatter in all cars. :thumbup:


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado94* »_ Does Sach,s make a 6speed performance clutch and PP for the dual mass flywheel ??. Ive seen too many spec PP and Clutch failures. ( stage 1-5 ) and when you add the single mass flywheel on the 6 speed its too noisy. This would be for a stage 3+ . Let me know .







Bob.G



Nothing in SACHS Race Engineering at this time, sorry.


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

Good deals http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWTornado (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

Got any kits for a 337 (O2M 6 spd)?? My mods are chip, FMIC and 3" tb exhaust...nothing major.


----------



## silverturbogti (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

Ordered my clutch/flywheel and a timing belt kit thursday night and I had it yesterday! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the good service. But, it looked like DHL used the box to go bowling with. The cluth/PP were out of the box and the throwout bearing was completely across the box. all the pulies and tensionors for the timing belt were out of the boxes. Even the flywheel had torn through the box. I don't believe this was MJM's fault. The box was packed well. I got lucky though because the clutch was pretty close to being damaged by the PP.







to mjm for the Service and quick shipment















to DHL for playing soccer with my package


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (corrado94)*

I have a Octavia 1.8T (AUM engine code) with 5-speed tranny (probably 02J tranny-not sure...) and wonder which Sachs clutch kit + flywheel would fit ...??? My mods include a K04-023 turbo + injectors +MAF (all from Audi S3/TT225hp) and the torque is at the limits of the stage I - stage II Sachs clutch kits...! 
Would the stage I clutch kit with a 14lb flywheel do the job successfully...???
What are the part numbers of the Stage I Sachs clutch kit for 5-speed 1.8T trannys and the 14lb G-60 flywheel ...??? Doe anyone have them ...???
Thanks in advance... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_
I'm not 100% postive, but I believe your box is no different than any other O2J tranny. Please contact us via IM or email about purchasing a kit for overseas customers.

Thanks a lot ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll do that as soon as I get back from holidays (after August 22, 2005) ...!


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (corrado94)*

dammit! i only have 500$ guess i cant get the stage 2 with lightened flywheel


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

hehehe, im sure ill be getting one from you. i told my friend from parma ohio about you and he got it through ya. i want the referers discount!


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

I'm been waiting patiently for my stage 1 but MJM is a Puertorican hater.















I'm desperate


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (GT-ER)*

spoke too soon... I just got the kit... yippi!!


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_For your FYI, MJM happens to employ a full blooded PORTOREECAN!









LOL... HATER.








J/K
Kit look GREAT!


----------



## silverturbogti (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (GT_Series_18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT_Series_18T* »_Definitely an issue as I dealt with it this weekend!!!. The hole on the pressure plate had to be made larger to allow the pin to slip in. I also have a friend who's flywheel actually CAME with that third pin shaved off. 
_Modified by GT_Series_18T at 2:25 PM 7-11-2005_

Put the clutch in and had to deal with this also. Also I was missing a flywheel bolt. Other then that everything went smooth.


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (silverturbogti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverturbogti* »_Put the clutch in and had to deal with this also. Also I was missing a flywheel bolt. Other then that everything went smooth.

I don't know what you guys are talking about. I put the flywheel, clutch, pressure plate together just to see and everything went it perfect.
Thank goodness.










_Modified by GT-ER at 2:42 PM 8-21-2005_


----------



## booested4door (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

just received mine!!!! Thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbo944s2 (May 31, 2005)

I have a 2000 audi a4 1.8t atw quattro manual. I order a clutch kit off of ebay 6 months ago and finally got around to install it. They sent me the wrong disk! So my car is in pieces, do u sell any disks that are interchangable with my car?


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

Dumb question - I assume MJM is still running this deal? (Considering you just bumped it up, I assume the answer is yes.)
Also a question - what is the takeup like on the VR6 Sachs "Power" clutch? Clamping force is higher, but how is the engagement? It is OE like, or will I get killed when stuck in traffic?
Thanks.



_Modified by cxg231 at 11:27 AM 9-16-2005_


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

Thanks - I will be calling later to discuss buying a kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

Thanks M.J.M. - I just received my kit. Customer service over the phone was excellent! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_Also, for purchasing the kit, you recieve THIS 30% off coupon towards your next _*NEUSPEED*_ brand purchase from MJM Autohaus.

Awwww - for me? You shouldn't have.








But seriously, with your good prices, and knowledgeable staff, I will think of MJM when I need parts. Thanks again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hungrywolf (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

still got any vr6 clutch kits for a 2003 jetta 1.8T


----------



## Hungrywolf (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

Thanks I already called u guys and orderd one


----------



## 91Carat1319 (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (Hungrywolf)*

ordered a stage 1 with a 14FW. On a scale from 1-10 i'm around an 7 on the mechanic side, so i'll gonna try and tackle this myself on sunday. Hope I don't open a can of worms with this being that its my first clutch job. But good thing is i'l have my pops there to guide me with his many many years of mechanic wisdom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iloveperformance_mjv (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

would one of ur vr6 clutch kits fit a 99.5 audi a4 quattro 1.8t, engine code is AEB if it has any matter? let me know


----------



## 91Carat1319 (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

Started to tackle this but started small today. took apart the top stuff looked around and what not. Only trouble i seemed to have run into was removing the driveshaft. Is there any special trick or tool. What size are those bolts?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (91Carat1319)*

*IN THE SOUTH OR CENTRAL TEXAS AREA AND NEED YOUR WARES INSTALLED? 

CALL US FOR AN APPOINTMENT TODAY - 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)*


----------



## EuroHoMIE1.8T (Apr 24, 2003)

By any chance will the clutch also work with a 16v flywheel?


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

got my car back from the dealer today with this kit installed.. and i have to save its a must do for anyone looking to replace a clutch setup.. the feel is great..
my shifts are smoother the pedal feel is lighter.. all around shifting is better then stock..
as far as performance goes i can't tell right now the PO that had the car before me did a DV BYpass and i am waiting on a new DV my performance is way down now so i really can't get on it and have to much fun.. but when the DV comes in i will update you guy..
but i love the kit i had it installed at my local VW dealer and they had no probs with the install.. the guy who drove my car out the shop had a nice grin on his face when he handed me my keys and said they never hear of this but like the feel and was going ot suggest it to a tech there with a GTi..
nice kit ohh yeah no rattle at all..


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (onequickg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iloveperformance_mjv* »_would one of ur vr6 clutch kits fit a 99.5 audi a4 quattro 1.8t, engine code is AEB if it has any matter? let me know




Yes, a kit in the first post is available in a single-mass (but they do not use the VR6 clutches).


_Quote, originally posted by *91Carat1319* »_Started to tackle this but started small today. took apart the top stuff looked around and what not. Only trouble i seemed to have run into was removing the driveshaft. Is there any special trick or tool. What size are those bolts? 



I can't remember the size right off of the top of my head, but any hardware store would have it. 

Removing the driveshafts are the easy part of changing a clutch!










_Quote, originally posted by *EuroHoMIE1.8T* »_By any chance will the clutch also work with a 16v flywheel?




With an 02A Passat 16V flywheel? Yes! With an 020 16V flywheel? No.

Please contact us via our site with any questions about clutch and flywheel compatibilities


_Quote, originally posted by *onequickg60* »_got my car back from the dealer today with this kit installed.. and i have to save its a must do for anyone looking to replace a clutch setup.. the feel is great..
my shifts are smoother the pedal feel is lighter.. all around shifting is better then stock..
as far as performance goes i can't tell right now the PO that had the car before me did a DV BYpass and i am waiting on a new DV my performance is way down now so i really can't get on it and have to much fun.. but when the DV comes in i will update you guy..
but i love the kit i had it installed at my local VW dealer and they had no probs with the install.. the guy who drove my car out the shop had a nice grin on his face when he handed me my keys and said they never hear of this but like the feel and was going ot suggest it to a tech there with a GTi..
nice kit ohh yeah no rattle at all..



Cool, thanks for the order; glad to hear it's working out. 

We have one in our very own MK4 Jetta and can testify that they grab like a sonofagun, too!


----------



## jayvee203 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

i might need one pretty soon!!!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

Sent you an IM late last night.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

Just sent IM regarding clutch, peloquin,and autotech 10lb for 93 slc. Thanks.


----------



## bialo_czerwoni (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

tis ordered...the hopefully short wait begins


----------



## CriteriumRacer (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

My stock pressure plate failed at 34k miles so I'm in need of this exact kit. Only problem is my wife and I just had a baby and money is very tight. How many kits do you have left? Let me know and I'll try to scrape up the necessary funds ASAP. TIA


----------



## bialo_czerwoni (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

hey got my kit in today....very fast shipping only about 2 full business days








but is their supposed to be a receipt anywhere?


----------



## one.eightT03 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

PM sent


----------



## one.eightT03 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

great guy's...they are helping me alot...did anyone do the install themselveS? hard or easy???


----------



## one.eightT03 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i hope it will be here ASAP thanks alot guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (one.eightT03)*

*VALEO CLUTCHES AND FLYWHEELS IN STOCK AND READY TO SHIP!*


----------



## one.eightT03 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

damn turkey day


----------



## Doctor (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

Kelly - 
Hi. I spoke to you late Monday night on the phone. I just wanted to tell you that the clutch arrived as promised on Wednesday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for you help!

Dwight


----------



## SouthSideDub (Jul 13, 2005)

mad props to M.J.M.!! very good customer service and fast shipping.... loving my new clutch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xjronx (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

what are my options for an 01 audi 1.8t 5 speed?


----------



## bialo_czerwoni (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (bialo_czerwoni)*

its on...and it holds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hopefully longer than the stock one did


----------



## xjronx (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

i never got any IM's about my audi options


----------



## 1.8TurboPWR (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

Are these clutch kits and flywheels still available as of november 28th. And how can i get a hold of you by phone? the 210 dub part number doent work, it just rings and rings. I am very interested in talking to you guys about the kits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (1.8TurboPWR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CriteriumRacer* »_My stock pressure plate failed at 34k miles so I'm in need of this exact kit. Only problem is my wife and I just had a baby and money is very tight. How many kits do you have left? Let me know and I'll try to scrape up the necessary funds ASAP. TIA
 


Just a few kits left at the sale price as of today. 

The clutches will always be available; it's the flywheels that go very fast and run out often. 


_Quote, originally posted by *bialo_czerwoni* »_hey got my kit in today....very fast shipping only about 2 full business days








but is their supposed to be a receipt anywhere?
 


Awesome! Glad it got there so fast. And yes, your invoice was emailed to you. 

PM sent for confirmation of email address. 


_Quote, originally posted by *one.eightT03* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i hope it will be here ASAP thanks alot guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 


Shipping from Texas to NY should be 4-5 business days (give or take). 


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TurboPWR* »_Are these clutch kits and flywheels still available as of november 28th. And how can i get a hold of you by phone? the 210 dub part number doent work, it just rings and rings. I am very interested in talking to you guys about the kits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 


Our number is 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) and we are back in the office.


----------



## lerak2598 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

My EIP clutch is dying on me and I need a good replacement ...
How long is this special going on for?


----------



## dansgti (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (lerak2598)*

help, this is my second tranny. starting to think it's been my act clutch all along. my set up is a heavy duty pressure plate with 10pound flywheel. the problem im having is 3rd gear grind at high rpms, why only 3rd gear? i feel like it does NOT in-gage. is it the flywheel or is it the pp. your feed back please.


----------



## dansgti (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

thank's for the info. your a class act.i'll get back to you on buying a clutch set up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lerak2598 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

I just ordered mine!
Thanks for the great deal!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by lerak2598 at 3:17 PM 12-6-2005_


----------



## lerak2598 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

Got it on monday, installed that same night, went perfectly. Clutch feels great!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FreakNASTY (Sep 28, 2004)

I didn't read all the post, but what would the cost be for a stage 1 6speed 14lbs flywheel package be?










_Modified by FreakNASTY at 4:17 PM 12-21-2005_


----------



## marc_1.8t (Mar 16, 2005)

i saw on many site that the flywheel stock of my 1.8t can not support the vr6 clutch 
* Stage I kit with stock weight flywheel - $374.95 shipped
the stock weight flywheel?
dual mass? or single mass?
it is oversized for the 228mm clutch??


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

Sick clutch good guy to deal with, I just hope it ****ing lasts. If it give me 3 years of abuse I am happy.


----------



## meaculpa20v (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

How much would the stage 2 be with the stock weighted flywheel?? 
I am correct, when I say that I have to get another flywheel so it can fit the 228mm VR6 clutch right??
Is the stock weighted flywheel single or duel mass?? and does it chatter. 
THANKS!


----------



## Radman. (Apr 5, 2005)

Email sent, asking info for clutch in 04 Jetta TDI.
Steve


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Keep up the good work guys.
I am 100% satisfied with my brand new tranny, peloquin lsd and stage I clutch upgrade kit. You even went out of your way to get me those bolts in time. It was truely appreciated!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_We're busting our tails over here to take care of you guys.
Thanks for noticing!









Looks like I will be needing another VR clutch, this time for my 20v project. Last one came in a fashionable time and worked great. You guys are really good to work with so thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm guessing you will sell just the clutch kit, I already have a g60 flywheel. Just looking for prices on stage 1 and 2. 
[email protected]


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

M.J.M http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

sent im


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! ([email protected])*

just ordered one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## t.wuhabro (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

IM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bastard (Jul 3, 2003)

some expereince on a similar setup.
OEM vr disc (used actually)
machined g60 FW 14lbs
chatter only present at idle, clutch out, in colder weather.
Pedal travel the same
Pedal action was lighter
Engagement was indistinguishable from stock
Some loss of low end torque sensation "butt dyno"
1 full season of racing, with no hint of slip, multiple launches. When pulled, clutch looked fine, nearly no additional wear, likewise PP and FW were fine.

I was running 250whp on a gt28R.
im running a stage3 kevlar disk with 11lb aluminum FW and its stall city. (unfortunatly a necessity with 400whp and AWD) Wish i could go back to the ease of driving and forgiving nature of that old clutch setup on my old car. 
Highly reccomended for anyone up to 300crank, but if you are routinely hitting the track and running slicks, might not be the clutch for you, but then if thats your bag, you already knew that.



_Modified by Bastard at 4:35 AM 1-29-2006_


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (Bastard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bastard* »_some expereince on a similar setup.
OEM vr disc (used actually)
machined g60 FW 14lbs
chatter only present at idle, clutch out, in colder weather.
Pedal travel the same
Pedal action was lighter
Engagement was indistinguishable from stock
Some loss of low end torque sensation "butt dyno"
1 full season of racing, with no hint of slip, multiple launches. When pulled, clutch looked fine, nearly no additional wear, likewise PP and FW were fine.

I was running 250whp on a gt28R.
im running a stage3 kevlar disk with 11lb aluminum FW and its stall city. (unfortunatly a necessity with 400whp and AWD) Wish i could go back to the ease of driving and forgiving nature of that old clutch setup on my old car. 
Highly reccomended for anyone up to 300crank, but if you are routinely hitting the track and running slicks, might not be the clutch for you, but then if thats your bag, you already knew that.
_Modified by Bastard at 4:35 AM 1-29-2006_

you don't happen to be a university teacher with an S4 swap? I think carleton.


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*

I get no chatter on my 14 pounder with g60 flywheel, but stupid me, when I installed it I forgot about the bearing to install, and it makes a lot of ****ing noise.







. It's ok to run with a worn bearing though?


----------



## jon_dubs_strong (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

IM sent! An interested Canadian







.
Jon


----------



## BajanDub (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

Are these g60 flwheels just stock or lightened billet steel?


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (BajanDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BajanDub* »_Are these g60 flwheels just stock or lightened billet steel?

euro spec stock


----------



## BajanDub (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_
All flywheels are billet, not reworked stock units.

billet steel? and lightened?


----------



## BajanDub (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

Ok,thanks will be ordering soon! Thanks for the assistance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BajanDub (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

Just ordered mine...Thanks Kelly
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VdriverW (May 2, 2005)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (BajanDub)*

Mine is finally installed! It's a thing of beauty. Easier to depress, and lays the power down better, and it does spool faster with the flywheel. Good stuff man, thanks!


----------



## rpmk2000 (Jun 27, 2005)

im sent


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

this is what i bought not a timing belt kit(yet)


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

My power clutch wen't away after 8 months








How much for only the disc?, is there a new alternative to keep the FW and PP?


----------



## djGolfGTI (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

just got my vr6 clutch today! waiting on the flywheel now. can't wait to get this on my car!


----------



## 2SlowGLS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

IM sent for shipping quote


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (MaxedOutCredit)*

still waiting for my IM for some prices on the spec disk for my power clutch


----------



## 20031.8T (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

is the $374.99 shipped price still on for the stage 1 kit?


----------



## 20031.8T (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

hey kelly,
will going with a stage 1 set up with a higher performance clutch and lightened flywheel help with the weird clutch thing when i realllly slam 2nd and 3rd? when i really slam the gear, even tho my foot is off the clutch, it still seems to be riding it... and next thing i know my clutch is burning like a mo fo... it only have under extremely hard shifting conditons... 

thanks


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

going in next sat.....thanks


----------



## 20031.8T (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

hey kelly,
still $374.95 for the vr6 clutch/g60flywheel kit shipped???


----------



## djGolfGTI (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (20031.8T)*

Im'd you guys. I'm having a little problem here.


----------



## dash cunning (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

what does the spec stage 2 hold and how much for a 1.8t speed. 14lb fw and all.


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

stupid light clutch pedal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant comment on grip yet, but might later.


----------



## gtisound (Sep 15, 2004)

insane customer service...I ordered a stage 1 clutch package friday afternoon and I received it monday morning....thanks MJM


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

I put one of these kits on my car this weekend, and everything seems to be working well so far.
It would be nice if you guys offered a set of engine mount stretch bolts as an option like dieselgeek does.. it would really complete the kit!


----------



## Red Pocket Rocket (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to mjm


----------



## akakirby (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (M.J.M.)*

How much for vr6 clutch/g60flywheel kit shipped to 23237 for 2003 gti 1.8t?


----------



## Decker (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (MJM Autohaus)*

payment sent! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jon_mon (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (dansgti)*

im sent from another canadian customer. i was just wondering does the stock weight f/w help reduce engine/clutch "chatter". i remember reading that the lightend f/w may create chatter once installed. 
Thanks for the great deals and hopefully i can order mine soon


----------



## onefastlilgti (Apr 30, 2006)

so if i bought the kit with the g60 flywheel and vr6 clutch, would there be anything elses needed and would it chatter?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (onefastlilgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onefastlilgti* »_so if i bought the kit with the g60 flywheel and vr6 clutch, would there be anything elses needed and would it chatter?

You'll need nothing else. Chatter is dependant on vehicle, but most of them *will* have chatter at idle when your foot is off the clutch. It's perfectly normal and what is to be expected when you upgrade from a dual-mass to single-mass flywheel.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (MJM Autohaus)*

paypal sent for stage 1 with G60 flywheel.
I didn't see clutch alignment tools. Where can I pick one up?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_paypal sent for stage 1 with G60 flywheel.
I didn't see clutch alignment tools. Where can I pick one up?

Give Mike a call at Bar Tuning in Houston.
He'll take care of you.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Give Mike a call at Bar Tuning in Houston.
He'll take care of you.

mike staley http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! ([email protected])*

sent the money for the Taxes.


----------



## Ne_Vazho_kto (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (MJM Autohaus)*

Hi
I am an owner Skoda Octavia Combi 4x4
My gearbox 5-speed 02C (FEX) + Haldex HPP (coming soon







)
My engine 1.8T (ARX) + APR Stage3+
What clutch kits you offer me?
I use car each day


----------



## Ne_Vazho_kto (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (MJM Autohaus)*

MJMautohaus great worldwide seller http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I got its Haldex HPP in Russia. I installed this on its car. Works fine.
Report about installation http://www.forum.skoda-club.ru...=4420
best price, fast answer, fast shipping, very good service - i complacent. I must recommend my friends to have a deal only with MJM !!!! 
Following my buying in MJM this clutch kits
Question: what clutch kits you will advise for daily use?
sorry for my english








learn russian


----------



## autobahn1.8t (Jun 9, 2005)

is this sale still going on? I will be doing BT soon around 300-350 hp what would you guys recommend?


----------



## lui16blue (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (bernski)*

until when is this sale.??? i get paid at the end off the week and wana order one while the price is 375...


----------



## zaberayx (Oct 31, 2004)

GOT bt want a clutch to handle.


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

just placed an order for a stage one.


----------



## lui16blue (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (MJM Autohaus)*

i got my clutch bout a week ago and just today i install it,and i have to say omg so much different and so much smother,im really enjoying this clutch.

thansk to kelly for all his help with my purchase. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ne_Vazho_kto (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (MJM Autohaus)*

Hi, Dude
I got my clutch/flywheels kit today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_ You are not next door....you are on the other side of the planet.

2 weeks shipping from Texas in Russia http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## myk3 (Jan 10, 2006)

please quote me for stage 2 with shipping to the UK


----------



## BUK8TEE (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

as previously stated......"stupid light clutch pedal feel" thanks mjm my daily calf workout sessions have been cancelled. i feel like i must have been driving a dump truck as tough as my clutch was. thanks again mjm
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh what the hell....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shortygy (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Price on the regular vr6 g60 combo shipped to canada.
Post code: V5L 2C3
Thanks


----------



## nopistons (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (MJM Autohaus)*

is it possible to use these kits on an a4??


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (MJM Autohaus)*

ahhhh decisions decisions ECS stage I or MJM Stage I ahhhh idk who to choose.














someone give me a sticker or something


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_
Same kit, ours is a little less expensive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 Hey alright








Now which one best fits my application








Trying to go BT but only at most with the likes of the power of APRs stage III+
Right now i run the ko3s to its death thanks to all supporting bolt ons and SAVWKOs "how to make insane tq out of the Ko3 but blow it up in a week guide"


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (MJM Autohaus)*

Do you have the part number for the G60 flywheel bolts. thanks


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *axlekiller* »_This thread is bumped by a meaningless annoying lemming every hour @ exactly xx:11. It's really annoying. 


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_
No, not off hand. Sorry.
Thanks for the bump! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Wolf (Apr 30, 2006)

You still have a couple of kits that you want to sell?


----------



## Black Wolf (Apr 30, 2006)

Guess I'll have to wait till monday to order.


----------



## Black Wolf (Apr 30, 2006)

Did you get my IM? What is the # I can get a hold of you at? 1-210-382-7278?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Black Wolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Wolf* »_Guess I'll have to wait till monday to order.

Monday is fine. Let us know when you're ready.

_Quote, originally posted by *Black Wolf* »_Did you get my IM? What is the # I can get a hold of you at? 1-210-382-7278?

That indeed would be our phone number.








210.DUB.PART (382.7278)


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (MJM Autohaus)*

What's up?.
You guys rock!.
I bought my timming belt/water pump kit from you guys last year and now it's time to replace my clutch. I already have a g60 flywheel in there with the centerforce clutch . Car is a 2001 1.8T jetta so how much for the vr6 clutch kit shipped to antioch ca 94531?.
Thanks,
Oliver


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Complete VR6 228mm clutch kits on sale! (MJM Autohaus)*

Does the 149.95 vr6 kit includes the 6 pressure plate bolts like ecs?.


----------



## Black Wolf (Apr 30, 2006)

Recieved my clutch kit and tt bushings today! Thanks very much.


----------



## underoath82 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hows the quality of these kits?
The super low price kinda scares me and just wanted some reassurance before purchasing one of these kits in the near future.
Thank you for your time.


----------



## puggs_dub (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

I looking to go big turbo soon. Not looking for more than 300 whp. I have a 2005 GLI with stock clutch... what do you recommend and $$$?


----------



## eurostiehl (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

OK I HAVE A QUESTION
i have an 87 cabriolet that im droping a AEB 20v from an audi A4 and pairing it up with an 02A tranny from a passat. i need a clutch, pressure plate and flywheel. is there any way i can get the 149.95 clutch and pressure plate and the billet 228mm 10lb flywheel from the g60? and to your knowledge this will work correct?
thank you


----------



## allmotor6 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (eurostiehl)*

I take it this kit won't fit the 6 speed... ?
edit: nevermind


_Modified by allmotor6 at 2:45 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## eurostiehl (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

pmed ya


----------



## eurostiehl (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

chewck pm once more


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

BACK IN STOCK - SHIPPING TODAY! The Valeo OEM Clutch and Flywheels are the very best for your stock MK4, B5, B6 or TT 1.8T. Valeo is the world's largest clutch and flywheel manufacturer and is fully focused on the design, production and sale of all clutch and flywheel components for both the OEM and aftermarket segments. Valeo's Clutch and Single-Mass Flywheel kits offer the very best in drivability and clutch engagement, ridding you of the problematic dual-mass systems. See below, as Valeo serves a great portion of the OE makes across the globe.

Kits still in stock for:

- B5 A4 1.8T
- B6 A4 1.8T
- MK4 Golf 1.8T
- MK4 Jetta 1.8T
- MK1 Audi TT 1.8T FWD
- MK1 Audi TT 1.8T Quattro


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

We appreciate the orders thus far and hope everyone is enjoying their goodies. For those of you that have asked questions; we got 'em; we are looking into that for you and will have an answer to your particular inquiry very soon and let us know. We appreciate the patience. For a faster and more streamlined response to questions, we ask that you contact us through the website at http://www.mjmautohaus.com for the quickest response, as we'll soon be shutting our PM function off here on the forums in an effort to streamline all questions on our email box for lightning quick response and better customer service.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*A SACHS KIT PULLED FROM OUR STOCK THIS MONTH:

OE MANUFACTURER VALEO SUPPLIES MUCH OF THE OE WITH THEIR COMPONENTS!*


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*SPEC CLUTCH INFO FOR THOSE THAT NEED HOLDING POWER!*​
Stage I:

Types of Driving: Street, Drag, Drift, Road Race, Rallye, Pulling, Autocross...

The SPEC Stage I Clutches feature an integrally molded carbon Kevlar-based, high performance organic lining that offers smooth engagement and excellent life. This lining has an integrally bonded steel backing for strength under high clamp loads and temperatures. The hub is double sprung with spring cover relieves for flexibility and heat treated components for strength and durability. Best for street and many track/off-road applications.

- Bearing and Tool Kit
- High Clamp Pressure Plate
- High Torque Sprung Hub and Disc Assembly
- Steel-Backed and Multi-Compound Woven Organic Material

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Stage II:

Types of Driving: Street, Drag, Pulling, Autocross

The Stage II Clutches feature segmented or full faced pure Kevlar disc with steel backing. This lining features excellent drivability like the Stage I, but offers slightly longer life and higher torque capacity. The hub is double sprung with spring cover relieves for flexibility and heat treated components for strength and durability. Best for street, drag, pulling and autocross.

- Bearing and Tool Kit 
- High Clamp Pressure Plate
- Pure Kevlar Friction Material
- High Torque Sprung Hub and Disc Assembly

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Stage II+:

Types of Driving: Street, Drag, Pulling, Autocross

Features a multi-friction disc in a full faced configuration with carbon semi-metallic on one side and Kevlar on the other. Bridging the gap between Stage II and Stage III, the Stage II+ offers drivability and engagement quality characteristic of the Stage II, but with a 15-20% higher torque capacity. The hub is double sprung with spring cover relieves for flexibility and heat treated components for strength and durability. Great for street, drag, autocross, road racing, pulling, rallye and drift.

- Bearing and Tool Kit
- High Clamp Pressure Plate
- High Torque Sprung Hub and Disc Assembly
- Hybrid Kevlar and Carbon-Graphite Friction Material

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Stage III:

Types of Driving: Street, Drag, Pulling, Autocross

Features a carbon semi-metallic, 6-puck sprung hub disc that has been the leading puck clutch in drivability, life and torque capacity. This unit is designed for street and race cars that require an aggressive but streetable engagement and high torque capacity. The hub is double sprung with spring cover relieves for flexibility and heat treated components for strength and durability. Also available in 3-puck configuration. Great for street, drag, road racing, pulling, rallye and drift.

- Bearing and Tool Kit 
- High Clamp Pressure Plate
- Carbon-Graphite Friction Material
- High Torque Sprung Hub and Disc Assembly

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Stage III+:

Types of Driving: Street, Drag, Pulling, Autocross

The flagship stage for a high powered street or race car that requires a manageable and friendly engagement, the Stage 3+ features a carbon semi-metallic full faced material that offers unparalleled life, friction co-efficient and drivability characteristics in one single package. The hub is double sprung with spring cover relieves for flexibility and heat treated components for strength and durability. Great for street, drag, drift, autocross, road racing, pulling, rallye and drift.

- Bearing and Tool Kit 
- High Clamp Pressure Plate
- Carbon Semi-Metallic Friction Material
- High Torque Sprung Hub and Disc Assembly


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Does Spec offer the Stage 2+ clutch in a variant that's compatible with the OEM dual-mass flywheel? Because our shop car has struggled with an FX400 for over a year now. Four times we've pulled the transmission to find remedy, and I'm out of patience for it. It's no easy task removing a Haldex 02M transmission. I'd like to be done with that.

dh


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I placed an order for a eurospec flywheel tuesday, Fed. 26th. It still has not shipped.
I have emailed today, and called many times today. Nobody answers the phone...

Could you please PM or reply to my email about the status of this order? Also, What is the price for a single mass flywheel for an Auditt with 6speed 02m? I would be OK switching the order to the valeo unit if it was comparably priced (or cheaper).


----------



## Salmon (Jan 8, 2005)

i just got my kit in 3 days. thx 4 the quick shipping and free t shirt! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Does Spec offer the Stage 2+ clutch in a variant that's compatible with the OEM dual-mass flywheel? Because our shop car has struggled with an FX400 for over a year now. Four times we've pulled the transmission to find remedy, and I'm out of patience for it. It's no easy task removing a Haldex 02M transmission. I'd like to be done with that.
> 
> dh


They do indeed (on the dual-mass question).



speed51133! said:


> I placed an order for a eurospec flywheel tuesday, Fed. 26th. It still has not shipped.
> I have emailed today, and called many times today. Nobody answers the phone...
> 
> Could you please PM or reply to my email about the status of this order? Also, What is the price for a single mass flywheel for an Auditt with 6speed 02m? I would be OK switching the order to the valeo unit if it was comparably priced (or cheaper).


I believe you called us on this last week. If not, please give us a ring and we'll get you taken care of.



Salmon said:


> i just got my kit in 3 days. thx 4 the quick shipping and free t shirt! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


We appreciate the order. Please give us a call if you have any questions on installation.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Black Wolf said:


> Recieved my clutch kit and tt bushings today! Thanks very much.


We appreciate the order. Enjoy. :thumbup:



underoath82 said:


> Hows the quality of these kits?
> The super low price kinda scares me and just wanted some reassurance before purchasing one of these kits in the near future.
> Thank you for your time.


The Valeo kits are Genuine OEM - they're who make them for the factories (as seen in the first post on the first page). Valeo is the largest OEM clutch and flywheel supplier in the world. The quality is great (again, just like your stock stuff). The price is aggressive because we are an Authorized Warehouse Distributor for Valeo and buy direct. We'd like to think our pricing is in line with everyone else (or close to it). As far as SPEC goes, we too highly recommend SPEC Clutches, as they're what we use on our own shop cars with a higher rated horsepower and torque. Between four (4) turbocharged Volkswagen and Audi models with a combined 1300 BHP, we have plenty of experience abusing these things. We wouldn't see a transmission component to our customers that we wouldn't install on our own cars.


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

speed51133! said:


> I placed an order for a eurospec flywheel tuesday, Fed. 26th. It still has not shipped.
> I have emailed today, and called many times today. Nobody answers the phone...
> 
> Could you please PM or reply to my email about the status of this order? Also, What is the price for a single mass flywheel for an Auditt with 6speed 02m? I would be OK switching the order to the valeo unit if it was comparably priced (or cheaper).


You guys dont want to give me my money back and make me file a credit card dispute for an order I placed almost 3 months ago. Suit yourself, told you youd be hearing a lot of me on EVERYONE of your threads :wave:

First ill start off with ONE of my multi thousand dollar accounts to prove that im not just a troll





Heres what you guys have been telling me since may 20th I believe. Cause ya know orders take almost 3 months to process ya know but dont worry theyll be here shortly!! :screwy:



Mjm sucks threads

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6072115-MJM-Autohaus

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5523200-MJM-Autohaus-thumbdown

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6047889-BE-WARNED-MJM-Autohaus-bashing

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5986702-Last-Time-I-Order-from-MJM-Autohaus

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5945350-MJM-Autohaus-Bad-Experience

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5889334-MJM-autohaus-anyone-else-having-issues

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/375824-MJM-Autohaus-sucks

http://forums.kilometermagazine.com/showthread.php?6053840-MJM-Autohaus-sucks-a-fat-one!!!

http://www.passatworld.com/forums/7.../331157-mjm-autohaus-no-endorsement-here.html

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140628


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

mk3alltheway said:


> You guys dont want to give me my money back and make me file a credit card dispute for an order I placed almost 3 months ago. Suit yourself, told you youd be hearing a lot of me on EVERYONE of your threads :wave:
> 
> First ill start off with ONE of my multi thousand dollar accounts to prove that im not just a troll
> 
> ...





MJM Autohaus said:


> We appreciate the orders thus far and hope everyone is enjoying their goodies. For those of you that have asked questions; we got 'em; we are looking into that for you and will have an answer to your particular inquiry very soon and let us know. We appreciate the patience. For a faster and more streamlined response to questions, we ask that you contact us through the website at http://www.mjmautohaus.com for the quickest response, as we'll soon be shutting our PM function off here on the forums in an effort to streamline all questions on our email box for lightning quick response and better customer service.


Im really gonna enjoy building my post count destroying you guys. What questions exactly have you answered because in all 47 of your threads that I posted this in you havent answered one question :screwy:


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

So according to this picture, on july 30th at 11:14 " For those of you that have asked questions; we got 'em; we are looking into that for you and will have an answer"



Now give me a god damn answer, id love to see you delete your post again and repost it because now that my photobucket is loaded to the brim I at least have proof of your shadyness so that allll of vortex can see :thumbup:


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

MJM Autohaus said:


> We appreciate the orders thus far and hope everyone is enjoying their goodies. For those of you that have asked questions; we got 'em; we are looking into that for you and will have an answer to your particular inquiry very soon and let us know. We appreciate the patience. For a faster and more streamlined response to questions, we ask that you contact us through the website at http://www.mjmautohaus.com for the quickest response, as we'll soon be shutting our PM function off here on the forums in an effort to streamline all questions on our email box for lightning quick response and better customer service.


Whaddya know, all of a sudden my post went from being post 163 to post 162 because you deleted yours and reposted the same thing under it AGAIN! You guys havent said anything other then this for the last 3 weeks:screwy:


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

We appreciate the orders thus far and hope everyone is enjoying their goodies. For those of you that have asked questions; we got 'em; we are looking into that for you and will have an answer to your particular inquiry very soon and let us know. We appreciate the patience. For a faster and more streamlined response to questions, we ask that you contact us through the website at http://www.mjmautohaus.com for the quickest response, as we'll soon be shutting our PM function off here on the forums in an effort to streamline all questions on our email box for lightning quick response and better customer service.


----------

